# removing water from co2 diffuser



## fishkeeper (1 Dec 2009)

Hi

I have a cheap glass diffuser that I got off ebay, basically the same as the Rhinox 2000. As it was clogged up, I left it in a bleach solution overnight, there was some tank water left in the cup of it, and now, I dont know how much bleach solution is in there so, how can I remove the water inside to make it safe to put in the tank again?

cheers


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Dec 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I have a cheap glass diffuser that I got off ebay, basically the same as the Rhinox 2000. As it was clogged up, I left it in a bleach solution overnight, there was some tank water left in the cup of it, and now, I dont know how much bleach solution is in there so, how can I remove the water inside to make it safe to put in the tank again?
> 
> cheers



Two ways available -
1. Turn the diffuser upside down and shake the water the water out - it will come out trust me via the glass tube - where you connect the Co2 pipe too.
2. Place diffuser underneath your lighting unit and let the heat remove the water.

N.B Piece of advise - purchase a spare diffuser - so whilst one is drying out you can use the other one.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Dec 2009)

The easiest way is to hook it up to the cylinder as you would do normally, and just turn the diffuser upside down, that way as the pressure increases the water gets forced out by the gas.  Simple 

I would just rinse it again after you've done that as you might get a bleach residue left on the disk.

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Dec 2009)

ive sucked the bleach/water out before with a syringe connected to a small piece of airline tube


----------



## vauxhallmark (3 Dec 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> ive sucked the bleach/water out before with a syringe connected to a small piece of airline tube



That's what I do too. Then I suck clean water through it, then empty it, then let it dry.

Mark


----------



## Themuleous (3 Dec 2009)

That's not a bad idea, esp when cleaning it, I always wonder how much bleach there is left in mine.

Sam


----------



## JamesC (3 Dec 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :text-+1: 

James


----------

